# ONR followed by Optiseal



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi,

Should I have any concerns about applying Optiseal on top of ONR.

Background Info:
I am sealing a m8's Rover tomorrow, at his request. The car is reasonably clean but with normal road dust expected from the drive to work. There is no water supply available so I plan to-

Wash with ONR 2BM
Clay
QD wipe over with ONR
Apply Optiseal

Thx in advance.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

lucky_paddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should I have any concerns about applying Optiseal on top of ONR.
> 
> ...


Personally I`d use a pukka QD such as OID or even OCW before the OS.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

:thumb: thx for the tip (I have some Megs QD).

*However*, should I have any concerns about putting Optiseal on top of the ONR/Megs QD?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lucky_paddy said:


> *However*, should I have any concerns about putting Optiseal on top of the ONR/Megs QD?


None whatever, though you will need to allow extra time between OOS coats
than in warm weather.

The "Optimum Triple" - ONR then OOS then OID should give you a very slick finish!



DIESEL DAVE said:


> Personally I`d use a pukka QD such as OID or even OCW before the OS.


Dave, I did just that in my "Optimum Triple" experiment - post #22 on... 
I then visited the Optimum website only to find I'd got it the wrong way round!
OID will quite happily sit on top of OOS, after leaving it a while to cure. If you
apply OOS over OID, it will simply dissolve it and almost anything else to get
to where it's intended to be, bonding with the paint.

Just like everything else from the Optimum stable, some rum chemistry goes on...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> None whatever, though you will need to allow extra time between OOS coats
> than in warm weather.
> 
> The "Optimum Triple" - ONR then OOS then OID should give you a very slick finish!
> ...


Thanks,

Like all good answers, it poses other questions:

Why do I need multiple OOS (Opti-Seal??) coats?

thx.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lucky_paddy said:


> Why do I need multiple OOS (Opti-Seal??) coats?


Because you apply it so thinly that you may not see the edges of where you've
been. A 2nd coat makes sure. You can't "layer" OOS as such, each coat will
dissolve a previous one, but it takes a good eye to cover every bit in one coat...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> If you
> apply OOS over OID, it will simply dissolve it and almost anything else to get
> to where it's intended to be, bonding with the paint.


Steve that was my reason for suggesting a OID wipe down to ensure the surface was completely clean of any contaminants for the OS.


----------

